# ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

تعريف الأسماك

السمك أو الأسماك هي من الحيوانات الفقارية ذوات الدم البارد التي تعيش في الماء, هناك أنواع عديدة من الأسماك أكثر 27000 نوع مما جعلها أكثر الفقاريات تنوعاً. للسمك حراشف وزعانف وغلاصم (خياشيم) يتنفس بها.

الأسماك بعضها يعيش في الماء العذب في البحيرات والأنهار والأهوار وبعضها الأخر يعيش في المياه المالحة في البحار والمحيطات.

بعض الأسماك تكون صغيرة وبطول 1 سم أو أقل وبعضها الأخر كبيرة وطويلة قد يصل طولها إلى 15 متر ووزنها إلى 15 طن كما في سمك القرش و الحوت.

أكثر أنواع الأسماك تعتبر غذاء رئيسي للبشر, ومن أنواع الأسماك التي تكون مرغوبة أكثر من غيرها مثل سمك الكارب Carp وسمك القدّ Cod وسمك الرنجة Herring وسمك السردين Sardines وسمك التونة Tuna.

أغلب أنواع الأسماك لها عظام وبعض الأنواع الأخرى مثل القرش ليس لها عظام حقيقية بل هي غضروفية. بعض العلماء لا يعتبرونها أسماك حقيقية, ولكن أغلب الناس يدعونها بالأسماك.

بعض الأنواع الأخرى من الحيوانات التي تعيش في البحر مثل نجمة البحر Starfish وقنديل البحر Jellyfish تدعى كذلك بالأسماك ولكنها ليست بالأسماك ولا يحوي جسمها على عظام, وكذلك نوع آخر من الكائنات المائية تعرف بالكائنات الرخوية ذات الصدف مثل المحاريات المختلفة ، وهناك القشريات مثل الروبيان والجمبري والسلطعونات.



تاريخ الأسماك

لا يعرف بدقة متى انتقلت اللافقاريات إلى فقاريات، لأن هذا الانتقال تم منذ عهد سحيق يتجاوز أربعمائة و خمسين مليون سنة، أي في الالعصر السلّوري الأدنى، والمعروف أن الأسماك هي الفقاريات الأولى التي ظهرت على سطح الأرض، وكانت جميعها في أول الأمر تنتمي لمجموعة الأسماك المدرعة.

وحتى العصر السلّوري الأعلى كانت أنواع الأسماك لا تزيد في الطول على عشرة سنتيمترات، ثم بدأت تظهر بعد ذلك أنواع من الأسماك المدرعة أرقى و أكبر حجماً وقد أمكن العثور على بقايا الهياكل العظمية الخارجية من هذه الأسماك و قلّما عُثر على هياكلها الداخلية، و يمكن اعتبار الأسماك مستديرة الفم المعاصرة من أحفاد تلك الأسماك المدرعة القديمة.

و لا يمكن على وجه الدقة تحديد أصل الأسماك المدرعة، بيد أن هناك احتمالاً يشير إلى فصيلتين يمكن أن تكون إحداهما أصل هذه الأسماك، وهما الجرابتوليتا وهي من صف الهِيدرَوَانيات التي تنتمي إلى شعبة الجوفمعويات مثل الهيدرا والمران وغيرهما، و الفصيلة الثانية هي التريلوبيتا " أو ثلاثية الفصوص، و هي حيوانات قشرية تنتمي إلى شعبة المفصليات.

و مما يرجح هذا الاحتمال أن كلاً من الجرابوليتا والتريلوبيتا و صلتا إلى أقصى مراحل تطورهما في العصر السلّوري. قد تكون فصائل أخرى تفرعت عن هاتين الفصيلتين، إلا أنه من الأرجح أن المفصليات كانت هي الأصل في نشأة الأسماك، فلكيّ يعيش كائن حي في الماء على شكل سمكة، ينبغي أن تتوافر فيه بعض الشروط لكي يتلاءم مع هذه البيئة المائية، حتى يضمن سرعة الحركة في الوسط المائي الثقيل، و طبيعة الجوفمعويات لا تؤيد احتمال وجود هذه الشروط، لكن ثبت أن المفصليات منذ العصر الكامبري في أول الحقب القديمة كانت تتحرك و تزحف على قاع البحر، فمن المحتمل لذلك أنها عاشت على أكثر من صورة، كما يفعل بعض أنواع سرطان البحر حتى الآن في المحيط الهندي.

ولكي يعيش الكائن الحي بطريقة سليمة، يجب أن يزود جسمه بما يساعده على الإحساس بالوسط المحيط به. وقد نتج عن هذه الحاجة نمو أعضاء الحس، و هي أجسام عضوية يمكن أن تتأثر بالجاذبية و الطاقة الضوئية و الحرارية و غير ذلك .

حلقة الانتقال الاولى بين الفقاريات واللافقاريات لابد أنها كانت كائناً يشبه إلى حد كبير حيوان السهم، و لم يكن لهذا الكائن هيكل داخلي، لكنه كان مزوداً تحت النخاع الشوكي بجهاز عصبي مركزي، عبارة عن خيط من الخلايا المرنة يسمى الحبل العصبي، و من هذا الكائن البدائي الذي يشبه السهم نشأت الأسماك الغضروفية الأولى، التي تطورت فيما بعد إلى الأسماك العظمية، و تكونت فقرات حول الحبل العصبي لحمايته من الأخطار التي تنتج عن الحركة السريعة التي كانت تقتضيها حياة هذه الأسماك في الماء، ثم تضخم الجزء الأمامي من حبلها العصبي ليكوّن المخ. و نشأت الخياشيم فيما بعد متطورة من الجزء الأمامي من القناة الهضمية في السهيم البدائي، الذي كان يعمل كجهاز للتنفس يمتص الأكسجين المذاب في الماء و يحوله إلى الدم.

بسبب التطور الفجائي العظيم الذي مرت به اللافقاريات خلال العصر السلوري، يرجح أن التريلوبيتا أو ثلاثية الفصوص اضطرت إلى أن توسع مجال حياتها، وأن تزيد من سرعة حركتها، حتى يتسنى لها ضمان البقاء في صراعها مع غيرها من الكائنات البحرية، و يبدو أن بعضها نجح في التلاؤم مع الظروف الجديدة.

وتتطلب سرعة الحركة في الماء شكلاً خاصاً للجسم، يحقق أقل قدر من المقاومة، وتتطلب أيضاً جهازاً يساعد على الاندفاع في الماء، فكان شكل السمكة نتيجة حتمية لظروف البيئة التي عاشت فيها الأسماك الأولى. وهكذا تطورت اللافقاريات إلى هيئة الأسماك المعروفة برؤوسها المدببة التي تتصل بالجسم اتصالاً مباشراً دون عنق. كما بدأ الجزء الخلفي يتدرج في الانحدار عند الوسط، حتى يصل إلى نهاية مدببة عند الذنب، وتطلب الأمر وجود قائمة على نهاية الجسم تساعد سرعة الحركة، فكان لابد أن تتشابه الزعنفة الذيلية ، كما دعمت الزوائد الزعنفية الصدرية بأشعة قوية قصيرة تساعد السمكة على السباحة السريعة.

و خلال العصر الديفوني -أي منذ حوالي ثلاثمائة و خمسين مليون عام- حدثت في القشرة الأرضية تغيرات هائلة، نتج عنها أن تطورت الكائنات الحية التي كانت موجودة حينذاك؛ حتى تتلاءم مع ظروف الحياة الجديدة، و حين تعاقبت على الكرة الأرضية فترات من المطر الشديد، و فترات من الجفاف و الحرارة، كان على الأسماك أن تتطور حتى تتلاءم مع الظروف المحيطة بها، فكان أن تتطورت إلى أسماك رئوية تستطيع أن تبني لنفسها في الطين جحراً تعيش فيه، وبها ثقب يدخل منه الهواء الجوي، و كانت تبقى في جحورها حتى تجتاز الجفاف، ثم تعاود حياتها في الماء عند هطول الأمطار. و كانت هذه الأسماك الرئوية تنتمي إلى صف الأسماك المصلبة الأجنحة وفيها نشأت البرمائيات، كالضفدع والسلمندر.

وقد كانت هناك عدة أنواع من ذوات الغلاصم الكيسية، منها صفّان عاشتا خلال العصرين السلّوري و الديفوني، هما الأناسبيدا و كانت تعيش على القاع، و لها درع عظمي صلب يغطي جزءها الأمامي عند الرأس.

وهناك صفات مميزة في تركيب الجسم تدعو إلى الاعتقاد بأن سمك الجلكي والسمك المخاطي - وهما من الأسماك عديمة الفكوك- هما السلالة المباشرة الباقية لهذه الكائنات البائدة التي بدأ حجمها صغيراً لا يتجاوز بضعة سنتيمترات، ثم ازدهرت في العصرين الديفوني و العصر الكربوني الأدنى، حيث عثر على حفريات من الأسماك المدرعة الرؤوس يبلغ طولها أكثر من ستة أمتار، يرجح أنها أسلاف سمك القرش الذي وجدت له حفريات منوعة مبعثرة في العصرين السلّوري الأعلى و الديفوني الأدنى، مما يدل على أن أسماك القرش جاءت بعد الأسماك ذات الغلاصم الكيسية.

من المعتقد أن الأسماك الأصلية، و هي الأسماك العظمية، كانت امتداداً لتطور أحد فروع سمك القرش في أوائل العصر السلّوري، و أقدم فصيلة معروفة من هذه الأسماك هي الحفشيات الأولية التي كانت موجودة في خلال العصر الديفوني، و وصلت إلى أوج نموها خلال العصر الكربوني، و بقيت حتى نهاية العصر الجوراسي و مازالت هناك فصائل قليلة تنتمي إلى هذه الحفشيات الأولية تعيش حتى وقتنا هذا. إلا أن الرتب التي تكون معظم الأسماك العظمية الباقية للآن لم تظهر في الحقب المتوسطة، و كان تطورها سريعاً و يتمثل معظمها في العصر الإيوسيني و في بداية الحقب الحديث.

و تعرف العصور الثلاثة المتأخرة في الحقب القديم بعصر الأسماك، و هي العصر السيلوري و الديفوني و الكربوني و لكن الأسماك الحقيقية أو العظمية لم تبلغ أوج حياتها إلا في العصر الكربوني و لم تظهر أنواع يمكن مقارنتها بالأسماك الموجودة الآن إلا في عصر الزواحف الذي جاء بعد ذلك، كما لم تظهر الفصائل السائدة للآن إلا في عصر الزواحف الذي جاء بعد ذلك، كما لم تظهر الفصائل السائدة للآن إلا في عصر الثدييات و هو أحدث هذه العصور الجيولوجية.

هناك من أنواع الأسماك العظمية الآن ما يفوق في العدد أي شعبة من شعب الحيوانات الفقارية الأخرى، و تتعدد فيها الأشكال والأحجام والألوان كما يختلف بعضها عن بعض في كثير من الأحيان اختلافاً كبيراً في تركيبها الداخلي، و تعيش في جميع البيئات المائية.


يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



الصفات العامة للأسماك

مثل الفقاريات الأخرى، تمتلك الأسماك هيكلاً محورياً أو العمود الفقري. 

يقع تجويف الجسم الذي يحتوي على الأعضاء الحيوية في الجزء الأمامي من بطن السمكة، أما الجزء الخلفي الذي يقع خلف تجويف الجسم فيتكون معظمه من عضلات و وظيفته الأساسية هي دفع الأسماك في الماء و يسمى بالذيل أو الذنب. يغطى غالباً جسم الأسماك بحراشف. 

وتكسو جلود الأسماك أيضاً طبقة من مادة مخاطية تكمل ما للقشور من وظائف وقائية؛ فهي تحيط بالفطريات والجراثيم التي قد تعلق بجسم السمكة وتشلّ حركتها فتنزلق وتسقط دون أن تصيبها بضرر، أما إذا فقدت السمكة جزءاً من حراشفها، فإن الميكروبات تستطيع أن تصل إلى الجزء العاري الخالي من المادة المخاطية فتتعرض السمكة لكثير من الأمراض.

كما تتميز الأسماك أيضاً بوجود الزعانف التي تدعمها أشواك شعاعية غضروفية أو عظمية؛ و الزعانف تكون فردية أو زوجية.



ألوان الأسماك

تختلف ألوان الأسماك ما بين الرمادي الفاتح، و الأحمر الزاهر، و البني الذي تشبه خضرة، إلى الألوان القاتمة التي اختصت بها أسماك القاع، و تمتاز الأسماك العظمية عادة بجمال ألوانها وتعددها، بينما تتجانس الألوان في الأسماك الغضروفية .

تكتسب الأسماك ألوانها من أصباغ راسبة أو معلقة في خلايا خاصة ذات أضلاع أو فروع؛ و تحتوي الخلايا المضلعة على الصبغ الأصفر، بينما تحتوي المتفرعة على الصبغ البرتقالي والأحمر والبني والأسود. وهناك خلايا أخرى متفرعة، تتكدس فيها بلورات عاكسة للضوء من مادة تسمى " الجوانين"، وهي من إنتاج المواد الزلالية المهضومة، ويحملها الدم إلى هذه الخلايا التي تكثر على بطن السمكة ويعزي إليها اللون الأبيض والفضي.

وتختلف مقادير الصبغ والبلورات من سمكة لأخرى.. فإذا ما كثرت الخلايا المحتوية على الصبغ، وكانت الألوان زاهية وواضحة؛ وإذا ما كثرت الخلايا البلورية، أصبحت الألوان باهتة؛ وعند انتشار السوائل الملونة داخل الخلايا يكتمل لون السمكة ويزداد وضوحاً، وإذا تراكمت الخلايا المختلفة الأصباغ بعضها فوق بعض ينتج منها ألوان متعددة، كما أن الغوانين يستطيع أيضاً تحليل الضوء إلى ألوان الطيف.

وتستطيع الأسماك في كثير من الاحيان أن تماثل بيئتها، للتتقي عدوها أو تباغت فريستها.. فتأخذ بعضها ألوان الأعشاب البحرية، وتأخذ الأخرى أشكال المرجان وألوانه، كما تتخذ أسماك القاع ألواناً تشبه الألوان السائدة فيه.

ولا يعد انتشار الضوء وتخلله طبقات المياه أكثر من أربعمائة متر، وينتج من هذا أن أسماك السطح تكون زاهية اللون، بينما تتجانس الألوان كلما ازدادا العمق حتى تصبح باهتة في الاعماق السحيقة وكذلك تبهت ألوان الأسماك التي تسكن المغاور والكهوف المائية المظلمة، ولكنها تستعيد ألوانها عندما تتعرض للضوء.

هناك عوامل أخرى، إلى جانب الضوء، كثيراً ما تؤثر في ألوان الأسماك. كشفت علاقة بين عين السمكة و الألوان عندما غطي الجزء الأسفل من العين صار لون السمكة زاهياً، و لم تسبب تغطية الجزء العلوي أي تغيير في لون السمكة، مما يدل على أن جزء الشبكية الأسفل يؤثر في لون الحيوان. 

كما لوحظ أن سمك موسى يستطيع أن يكتسب ألوان القاع بعد أن يطيل النظر إليها و ذلك لأن عين السمكة تنقل صور المرئيات إلى العصب البصري ثم إلى المخ ثم إلى العصب الودّي الذي يتصل بجميع الخلايا الملونة و بذلك تأخذ السمكة لون البيئة التي تعيش فيها.

للحرارة أثرها في ألوان الأسماك، فهي تسبب انتشار السوائل الملونة في داخل الخلايا؛ كما أن حالة السمكة الصحية تؤثر إلى حد كبير على لونها.

كما تتغير ألوان الأسماك بوجه خاص في وقت التزاوج. إذ يبدو الذكر في أبهى حلة وأزهى لون، حتى يستطيع إغراء الانثى واجتذابها، ويرجع هذا إلى التغيير في الألوان إلى نشاط الغدد التناسلية. وللاسماك صفات مشتركة فهى  تتكاثر بوضع البيض في الماء ويغطى أجسامها قشور وتتنفس بواسطة الخياشيم


يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



أنواع الأسماك :

توجد الأسماك في كل مكان تجد فيه ماء تعيش فيه. فهي في المحيطات والبحار وبرك الماء العذب والبحيرات والأنهار والمستنقعات ، حتى في الغدران ويمكن للسمك أن يعيش في المياه الإستوائية وتحت الجليد . ويتراوح حجمها بين أقزام لا يتعدى طولها 2سم إلى جبابرة مثل حوث القرش الذي يبلغ طوله 14 مترا . وهناك ما يزيد على 25.000 نوع مختلف من الأسماك. وتقسم الأسماك إلى نوعين رئيسيين : فالسمك العظمي هو الأكثر عددا ، ويوجد في كل أشكال المياه . مثلا سمك الرنكة ( من أنواع السردين ) يعيش في البحر، والسلمون المرقط في النهر وأبو شوكة في البرك. والنوع الثاني ، السمك الغضروفي له هيكل أكثر مرونة وطراوة ويشمل أسماك القرش ( كلاب البحر) والشفنين والسمك المفلطح وهذا النوع يعيش فقط في البحار. وكانت الأسماك أول حيوانات على الأرض ينمو لها هيكل داخلي عظمي وجمجمة ذات فكين وأسنان وكل الفقريات متحدرة منها.



المتحدرات من قبل التاريخ :

 (( الكويلاكانت)) سمكة مثيرة . فهي ما زالت كما كانت منذ العصر الديفوني ، أي منذ حوالي 300 مليون سنة . ولها زعانف غريبة مختلفة عن أية سمكة أخرى في العالم . ونوع آخر من الأسماك هو سمك الرئة الذي يستطيع التنفس إذا جف ماء البحيرة فتختفبئ في الوحل وتظل حية إلى أن تهطل الأمطار. وبما أن الأسماك تعيش في مياه مالحة أو عذبة ، وفي أعماق مختلفة ، فأشكالها مختلفة وطعمها منوع فسمكة السلمون مثلا التي تسبح في مياه جارية وأحيانا كثيرة ضد التيار لها جسم إنسيابي. وفي البركة تكون المياه ساكنة لذلك فإن سمك الشبوط والسمك الذهبي يتحرك بسرعة أقل وبعض أنواع السمك البطيء ذي الجسم المستدير أو السمين له صفائح وأشواك لحمايته والمسك الطويل الدقيق مثل الإنكليس بإمكانه أن يتغلغل إلى أماكن ضيقة يختبئ فيها من عدوه كما أن الأسماك التي تعيش قرب قاع البحر يكون لها أجساما مفلطحة . والأسماك المفلطحة مثل سمك موسى والبلايس تستريح مستلقيتا على جنبها. وعندما يفقس البلايس الصغير يكون بشكل سمكة كاملة ثم ينمو وينحف وتبدأ الجمجمة بالإلتفات إلى أن تلتقي العينان وبإمكان البلايس أن يستلقي على قاع المحيط فيصبح من الصعب جدا رؤيته.



وبين الأسماك الغضروفية يختلف الشكل أيضا فسمك القرش يسبح بحرية وله جسم إنسيابي يمكنه من الحركة السريعة في الصيد والإنقضاض أما الشفنين والسمك المفلطح فلها أجسام عريضة و جوانح هي في الواقع زعانف صدرية وتعيش أكثر الوقت في قاع البحر وتتغذى بالأسماك الصدفية . وأكبر أنواع الشفنين هي (( المانتا)) أو سمكة الشيطان وقد يصل طولها إلى سبعة أمتار ووزنها إلى 1000 كم وهي مثل حوت القرش غير مؤذية . وتعيش أنواع متعددة غريبة من الأسماك في عمق قاع المحيط المظلم وكثير من هذه الأنواع لها أعضاء مضيئة وذلك قد يساعدها على الإلتقاء خصوصا للتزاوج وأحد هذه الأنواع يكون الذكر صغير الحجم فيلتصق بالأنثى ولا يعود يتركها وقد استطاع العلماء معرفة الشيء الكثير عن حياة قعر المحيط عندما استطاعوا الغوص ضمن أجهزة خاصة يستطيعون بها بلوغ أعمق مناطق قعر المحيطات.



إيجاد الطعام :

تتغذى الأسماك بطرق مختلفة فالسمك الصياد مثل الكراكي يختبئ بين نبات الماء ثم ينقض على فريسته والشبوط يرعى النباتات بهدوء وسمك السلور يفتش عن غذائه بين الأوحال وأبو الشص نوع من السمك له مثل طعم فوق رأسه وعندما تقترب منه الأسماك الأخرى لتأكل الطعم يفتح فمه الضخم ويلتهمها أما السمك الرامي الذي يعيش في مياه آسيا الدافئة فيصعد إلى سطح الماء ويطلق نقطة ماء على الحشرة الجاثمة على نبتة فوق الماء ويسقطها. 

وهناك أنواع من السمك تتغذى بشكل مصفاة مثل الحيتان فحوت القرش الضخم يغب كمية من مياه البحر يكون فيها كثير من الحيوانات الصغيرة التي تكاد لا ترى بالعين المجردة ويخرج الماء من الخياشيم أما الحيوانات فيبتلعها .



التركيب الجسماني للسمكة :

بإمكانك تمييز الأسماك عن غيرها بطرق متعددة . فكل الأسماك تعيش في الماء . وللسمكة زعانف وخياشيم وحراشف والزعانف زوجان زوج صدري في المقدمة وزوج حوضي . 

وتوجد عادة زعنفة واحدة على الظهر ، أما في أضخم الأنواع وهو سمك الفرخ فتوجد زعنفتان على الظهر وعلى قاعدة الذنب قرب المخرج الخلفي توجد الزعنفة الخلفية .



كيف يأكل السمك :

يبتلع الطعام بكامله أو قطعا والأسماك الصيادة ذات أسنان حادة تقبض على الفريسة وتقطعها وغيرها من الأسماك لها أسنان أعرض لتطحن غذاءها مثل السمك الصوفي أو المحار . غالبية الأسماك لها أسنان على عظام الفك أو عظام أعمق في حلقها فيمر الطعام عبر المعدة والمصارين فيمتصه الدم ويرسله إلى أنحاء الجسم .



الحاسة الخاصة :

يسند جسم السمكة هيكل عظمي مؤلف من سلسلة فقرية وقفص صدري وجمجمة . الدماغ له حبل عصبي رئيسي يمر عبر سلسلة الظهر ، والأعصاب تتفرع من جنبات الحبل العصبي وتفضي إلى نقاط حساسة على حائط الجسم هذه النقاط تؤلف صفوفا على جانبي السمكة تسمى (( الخط الجانبي)) وتستطيع السمكة أن تسمع بواسطة هذا الخط الذي يلتقط الذبذبات في الماء وهذا يفسر لماذا لا تصطدم السمكة الذهبية الصغيرة بحائط الوعاء الزجاجي الذي نربيها فيه . 

فعندما تتحرك السمكة تحدث مويجات صغيرة من الضغط ترتد عن الزجاج كالصدى وهذا ينذر السمكة بأن ثمة عقبة أمامها مع أنها لا تستطيع رؤية الزجاج وتسبح الأسماك بالطريقة نفسها عندما تكون في موطنها الطبيعي.



كيف تعوم الأسماك :

السمك العظمي له كيس هوائي أو مثانة السباحة وتحل محل الرئة ويحتوي هذا الكيس على غاز يمكن أن يتغير الضغط فيه ليماثل ضغط الماء الخارجي ، وفي الواقع فهو يجعل السمكة بلا وزن في الماء فتستطيع البقاء (( معلقة)) في الماء على أعماق مختلفة بكلام آخر تستطيع السمكة أن تتوقف عن السباحة وتستريح متى شاءت . 

أما أسماك القرش والشفنين فلا (( مثانة)) سباحة لها وتغرق عندما تتوقف عن السباحة ويساعدها شكل جسمها على العوم فالزعانف الصدرية الأمامية بمثابة أجنحة الطائرة بينما يساعد طرف الذيل الأعلى على الدفع إلى فوق.



الخياشيم :

يتنفس السمك الأكسجين المذاب في الماء بواسطة الخياشيم . وعلى كل قنطرة خيشوم غطاء من الجلد الرقيق مليء بالأوعية الدموية . 

وعندما يمر الماء عبر الخياشيم تلتقط الأوعية الدموية الأكسجين فيختلط الأكسجين بالدم ويخرج الكربون إلى الماء أما في الأسماك العظمية فالخياشيم يحميها غطاء واق بشكل درع.



الحراشف :

تختلف الحراشف إختلافا كبيرا فسمك القرش والشفنين تغطيها حراشف قاسية تشبه الأسنان العاجية الصغيرة فيكون الجلد خشن الملمس غليظا . ويستعمل هذا الجلد أحيانا كنوع من جلد الصقل (( أو الكشط)) ويسمى الشفرين . 

غالبية أنواع السمك الأخرى لها حراشف مرصوفة بإنتظام . فالشبوط وما شابهه لها حراشف عظمية مستديرة وحراشف الفرخ لها أشواك صغيرة في طرفها . 

السلور لا حراشف له والحفش له قليل من الحراشف الغليظة مرصوفة بصفوف معدودة وبيض أنثى الحفش من المآكل اللذيذة الغالية الثمن في بعض أنحاء العالم وتعرف بإسم (( الكافيار)) بالإمكان طبعا أكل بيض إناث أسماك أخرى وهذا نسميه عادة (( بطارخ)).



حاسة الشم :

السمك لا يتنفس الهواء بمنخريه ( ماعدا سمك الرئة) إلا أن المناخر متصلة بالدماغ بواسطة عصب خاص وتستعمل للشم وتساعد خاصة على إيجاد الطعام . وسمك القرش خاصة له حاسة شم قوية جدا ، وتجتذبه رائحة الدم.



كيف تسبح الأسماك وترى ؟

بما أن لا أذرع للأسماك ولا سيقان فإنها لا تسبح كما نسبح نحن بل تستعمل العضلات على طول جسمها تتماوج فيها من جهة إلى أخرى ، كما تدفع بذنبها المستقيم من جانب إلى آخر كما تدفع بذنبها المستقيم من جانب إلى آخر على جهتي الماء فتسير إلى الأمام وشكل السمكة العادية إنسيابي يستدق ناحية الذنب بحيث يشق الماء بسهولة أكبر. والحيتان والدلافين تسبح بالطريقة نفسها ، مع الفارق أن ذنبها لا يستقيم عموديا كذنب السمك بل أفقيا ، وأجسامها تتحرك صعودا وهبوطا.



الزعانف :

لدى غالبةي السماك زعنفة الذنب هي (( الدافع)) الرئيسي الذي يسير السمكة إلى الأمام . وزعنفة الظهر والزعنفة الخلفية تساعد على حفظ توازن السمكة وما تبقى من الزعانف الصدرية والحوضية فيستعمل لتوجيه السمكة. 

السمك المفلطح مثل سمكة موسى والبلايس تسبح جانبيا مستخدمة زعانفها بشكل تموجي وكذلك الشفنين والورنك غير أن أجسام هذه مستقيمة. 

السمكة الطائرة سباحة ماهرة ولكنها تستطيع التزلق على سطح الماء وذلك بالضرب بذنبها إلى الجهتين بسرعة ثم تفرش زعانفها الصدرية العريضة ويمكنها أن تطير فوق الماء لمدة عشرين ثانية ومنها ما يقطع حوالي 400 متر.



التمويه بالألوان :

التمويه صفة ملازمة لأنواع متعددة من السمك يوفر لها الحماية ، وتستعمله لتظل مختبئة عن فريستها وبعكس حيوانات الأرض ، فالأسماك تظهر من كل الجهات لذلك نجد أن ظهر الأسماك القاتم يجعلها أقل وضوحا من فوق إذ يشابه قاع البحر أو النهر بينما من تحت يتطابق لون بطني السمكة الباهت مع لون السماء. 

بعض الأسماك مموهة بنقط أو خطوط ، يساعدها هذا على الإنسجام مع ما حولها فالسلمون المرقط يشابه الحصى في قعر النهر حيث تقبع . 

وسمك الفرخ يختبيء بين النباتات المائية بإنتظار مرور فريسته بقربة لينقبض عليها وجسمها مخطط ليمتزج مع القصب والنباتات. السمك المفلطح يشبه بألوانه قعر البحر وعندما يستقر على القاع يحرك جسمه فيصبح نصف مغمور بالرمل ويتغير لونه ليصير تماما بلون ماحوله من رمال وصخور. 

ولبعض الأسماك أشكال غريبة ، فحصان البحر لا يشابه السمك على الإطلاق وقد يُظن أنه قطعة من حشيش البحر . 

أما تنين البحر فمن الصعب الإستدلال عليه لأن جمسه مليء بأطراف نامية تشبه ورق النبات . وسمكة الموسى ذات جسم دقيق نحيف تقف على ذنبها، وبهذه الطريقة تستطيع ان تختبئ بين أشوك التوتيا أو بين حشائش البحر .

 ومن الأخطار التي تواجه الغطاسين سمكة (( الحجر)) التي تقبع في البحر كأنها حجر مكسو بحشيش البحر ولهذه السمكة أشواك على ظهرها إذا مسها أحد بالغلط أو داس عليها خرقت جلده بسمها الزعاف وكثيرون من الغطاسين لاقوا حتفهم بسبب ذلك أو خسروا يدا أو رجلا. والسمك المرجاني في المياه الإستوائية ملون بألوان زاهية إلا أنه ينسجم تماما مع المرجان الزاهي حوله فلا يبدو ظاهرا ومن مظاهر السمك المرجاني المثيرة وجود خطوط داكنة على عيونها كما أن لها (( عينين)) ظاهرتين قرب ذنبها مما قد يجعل عدوها يهاجم الجزء الخطاء.



النظر :

مقدرة السمكة على الرؤية تتعلق بما تأكل . فالأسماك التي تقتات بالأعشاب والنباتات خفيفة النظر وتعتمد على الشم والذوق .

 أما السمك الصياد فذو نظر حاد لكي يستطيع القبض على الفريسة . وسمك الكهوف الأعمى يعيش في المكسيك ويكون الصغار ذوو عينين عادية ولكن الجلد ينمو عليها ويغطيها حتى يصبح السمك البالغ أعمى والسبب هو أن النظر لا قيمة له لأن هذه الأسماك تعيش في ظلام دامس مستديم.



كيف تتوالد ، ودوراتها الحياتية :

أكثر الأسماك تضع البيض ثم يأتي الذكر ويخصبها من الخارج . فقط أسماك القرش وبعض أ،واع الشبوط تخصب البيوض داخليا . 

أسماك القرش تضع بيوضها في أكياس تدعى (( محفظة حورية الماء)) نجدها أحيانا على الشاطئ إذا جرفتها الأمواج وينمو القرش الصغير ضمن هذا الكيس إلى أن يأتي على الصفار ، ثم يفلت ويسبح وبعض أنواع السمك الذي يعيش في المياه الدافئة للذكر منه زعنفة خلفية جعلت للتزاوج وتكون ظاهرة في بعض الأسماك النهرية الأمريكية . 

وتوجد أنواع أخرى من السمك التي تلد أسماكا صغيرة مثل سمك المنوة الأوروربي ومنقار البط وغيرها.

 يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



موسم التناسل :

تتناسل الأسماك الإستوائية على مدار السنة ، أما في البلدان الشمالية فيحدث ذلك في أوائل الصيف ، وذلك عندما تضع أسماك مثل الشبوط والفرخ والروش والفرخ الرامح تضع بيوضها. وفي هذا الوقت يحرم صيد هذه الأسماك.

أما في الأسماك التي يقصدها صيادو الأسماك مثل (( التروت)) ( السلمون المرقط) والسلمون ، فالتناسل يتم في أواخر السنة . 

فالسلمون الذي يدخل إلى الأنهار يكون قد إستراح في الإطلنطي الشمالي أو المحيط الهادي فيتوجه صاعدا عكس مجرى مياه الأنهار قاطعا شلالات وسياجات . والسلمون الذي ينجح في قطع كل هذه المسافات والعراقيل يبلغ المياه الضحلة قرب منابع النهر . 

فسمك السلمون الباسيفيكي ( أي الذي يعيش في المحيط الهادي) يقطع حوالي 1600 كم صعدا في نهر ماكنزي لكي يضع بيوضه . وعندما تصل الأنثى إلى المكان المقصود ، تحفر فجوة في الحصى إذ تنقلب على جنبها وتضرب بذنبها فتتطاير الحصى الصغيرة فتجعل نفسها عشا وتضع بيوضها فيه ويأتي الذكر ويخصب البيوض وعندها تغطي الأنثى اليبوض التي تظل هنا طلية فصل الشتاء. 

وتفقس البيوض فتخرج الأسماك الصغيرة ومعدتها منفوخة بالصفار الذي فيها وعندما تستهلك هذا الصفار تصبح هذه سمك سلمون صغير يبقى في تلك النواحي حوالي سنتين. 

وبعدها تتحول إلى لون فضي وهذا هو الوقت الذي يترك فيه فرخ السلمون مكان ولادته ويبدأ رحلته الطويلة إلى البحر حيث يتغذى وينمو ويكبر وفي هذه الأثناء بعد التوليد يعود الوالدان الضعيفان إلى البحر ، إلا أن أكثرهم يموتون على الطريق. 

وعند إتمام نوه يعود السلمون إلى مكان ولادته ليتناسل وبعض هذه الأسماك التي وضعت لها علامات معدنية أفادت كثيرا في دراسة أطوار حياة هذه الأسماك ، وعانفها الظهرية بينت لنا أيضا الكثير من تحركاتها إلا أن الطريقة التي تمكنها من العثور على النهر نفسه الذي خرجت منه لا تزال سرا من الأسرار.



العناية الأبوية :

بعض الأسماك تعتني ببيوضها فسمك (( أبو شوكة)) المعروف يختار زاوية في بركة ويبني بيتا صغيرا من قطع من النبات يلصقها معا بمادة يفرزها من كلاويه ويضع عليها حجارة لتثبتها في ذلك المكان ثم يبحث عن أنثى ويقوم برفصة خاصة أمامها ويقودها إلى المنزل حيث تضع بيوضها داخله ثم يطردها ويتولى الذكر عند ذاك حماية المكان فيطرد من يتقدم من أعداء أو من منافسين ذكور وتنذرهم ألوان رقبته الحمراء الزاهية بألا يقتربوا. 

بعض أنواع السمك الإستوائي مثل سمك سيام المقاتل يبني عشا من الفقاقيع على سطح الماء والفقاقيع هي مزيج من الهواء ومادة لزجة من فمه ينفخها بشكل فقاقيع ويقوم الذكر بجمع البيض من الأنثى ويدفعه إلى داخل العش ويتولى حمايته وإذا التقى ذكران فقد يتقاتلان حتى موت أحدهما. 

وأنواع أخرى من السمك تدعى السمكة الفموية تحمل بيوضها في فمها حتى تفقس والسمك الصغير كثيرا ما يرجع إلى فم الأم إذا أراد الإختباء من خطر وهذا شائع في أنواع من أسماك التيلابيا والأسماك المشطية التي تكثر تربيتها في المنازل والأحواض السمكية . 

أما حصان البحر العجيب الشكل فإن الذكر يحتفظ بالبيوض داخل كيس خاص حتى يحين موعد تفقيسها.



مجموعات البرمائيات ( القوازب) :

أكثر القوازب تستطيع أن تعيش على الأرض وفي الماء وهي تضع بيوضا بدون قشور ولئلا تنشف البيوض وتجف يجب أن توضع في الماء والصغير منها بعد أن يفقس من البيضة يقضي الطور الأول من حياته في الماء مثل السمك ثم قد يتغير جسمه عندما ينمو إلى أن يستطيع ترك الماء والتوجه إلى اليابسة وهناك يظل طيلة حياته إلا عندما يتناسل فإنه يعود إلى الماء أو إلى مكان شديد الرطوبة. وتولد أكثر القوازب بخياشيم مثل السمك لكي تستطيع التنفس في الماء ولكي تستطيع العيش على اليابسة كثيرا ما تفقد القوازب خياشيمها وتطور لنفسها رئة لتنفس الهواء. وتستطيع القوازب كذلك أن تتنفس من جلدها ، طالما هو مبتل فالأكسجين في الهواء ينحل بالرطوبة على الجلد ويدخل إلى مجرى دم الحيوان. وأكثر ما توجد القوازب في المناطق الإستوائية حيث تشتد الحرارة وتكثر الرطوبة فهي لا تحب الجفاف لأنها تفقد المياه من جسمها بسرعة بواسطة التبخر من جلدها على أنه يمكن لبعض منها ان تعيش في الصحاري وذلك بالتغلغل في التراب أثناء النهار والقوازب لا تحب الأماكن الباردة مع أنه يمكنها أن تظل حية في الشتاء بإستعمال الإسبات في البرك أو المخابئ الجافة ولا تعيش القوازب في البحر إذ أن الملح يسحب الماء من جسمها.



الأنواع الثلاثة :

هناك ثلاثة أنواع من القوازب : 

الضفادع والعلاجيم وسمندل الماء ( السلمندر) والقوازب العمياء وأكثر هذه الأنواع عددا الضفادع وتبدأ حياتها بشكل ضفادع وحل ثم تنمو لها أرجل أمامية قصيرة وأرجل خلفية طويلة تقفز بها ويختفي ذنبها عندما تكبر .

(السلمندر) أو سمندل الماء لا يختفي ذنبها عندما تكبر وكل أطرافها متشابهة الطول بعضها تحتفظ بخياشيمها عندما تكبر .

والقوازب العمياء هي أقل الأنواع عددا لا أطراف لها وتبدو مثل الدودة الكبيرة.



بين أن تأكل أو تؤكل :

الشراغيف تأكل النباتات وفضلات الحيوانات التي تطفو في الماء ولكن القوازب المكتملة النمو لا تأكل إلا الحيوانات الحية وأكثرها يصطاد المخلوقات الصغيرة كالحشرات والديدان واليرقانات والبزاق ولكن القوازب الضخمة تستطيع أن تصطاد وتأكل الفيران والسمك والطيور أوغيرها من القوازب. 

والقوازب تشكل فريسة لحيوانات أكبر منها بما في ذلك الأفاعي وطيور اللقلق والكواسر والأسماك الكبيرة والثدييات مثل الراكون. فالقوازب ليست من القوة بحيث يمكنها التغلب على أعدائها وإذا كان بإسطاعة الضفدع أن يقفز بعيدا عن الخطر إلا أن غالبية القوازب لا تستطيع الهروب من الخطر وأحسن دفاع لديها هو التمويه وأكثر القوازب لها ألوان خضراء لتنسجم مع الحشائش أو أوراق الشجر وبعضها يستطيع تغيير ألوانه . وبعضها له الوان زاهية براقة لأن هذه الألوان كثيرا ما تعني للعدو أن الحيوان سام أو كريه الطعم والواقع ان كثيرا من القوازب لها عدد سامة في جلدها وإحدى هذه الضفادع سامة إلى درجة أن مقدار كوب صغير من سمها يكفي لقتل جميع سكان مدينة كبيرة بحجم لندن.

​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



 تصنيف الأسماك


المملكة الحيوانية 


شعبة الحبليات 

تحت-شعبة الفقاريات 

فوق صف اللافكيات Agantha 

صف صفيحية الرأس Cephalaspidomorphi 


رتبة Petromyzontiformes 

عائلة الجلكيات Petromyzontidae 

فوق صف الفكيات Gnathostomata 

صف الغضروفية Chondrichthyes 

تحت صف كاملة الرأس Holocephali 

رتبة Chimaeriformes 

عائلة Chimaeridae 


تحت صف صفيحية الغلاصم Elasmobranchii 


رتبة أشكال الكيميرا Carcharhiniformes 

عائلة Scyliorhinidae 
عائلة Carcharhinidae 


رتبة أشكال قروش الماكريل Lamniformes 

عائلة Alopiidae 
عائلة Cetorhinidae 
عائلة القروش البيضاء أو قروش ماكاريل Lamnidae 


رتبة Hexanchiformes 

عائلة القرش البقري Hexanchidae 


رتبة أشكال كلب البحر Squaliformes 

عائلة كلب البحر Squalidae 
عائلة القرش الراقد Dalatiidae 


رتبة أشكال القرش النجمي Squatiniformes 

عائلة القرش النجمي Squatinidae 


رتبة أشكال الراي Rajiformes 

عائلة الراي الكهربائي Torpedinidae 
عائلة Rajidae 


صف شعاعية الزعانف Actinopterygii 

فوق رتبة العظمية الغضروفية Chondrostei 


رتبة أشكال الحفش Acipenseriformes 

عائلة الحفش Acipenseridae 


تحت رتبة Neopterygii 

قسم الأسماك كاملة التعظم Teleostei 


رتبة Anguilliformes 

عائلة الحنكليس طويل الفم Nemichthyidae 

رتبة Clupeiformes 


عائلة الأنشوجيات Engraulidae 

عائلة الرنكيات Clupeidae 


رتبة أشكال الشبوطيات Cypriniformes 

عائلة الشبوطيات Cyprinidae 


رتبة أشكال الهفّ Osmeriformes 

عائلة الهفّيات Osmeridae 


رتبة أشكال السلمونيات Salmoniformes 

عائلة السلمونيات Salmonidae 


رتبة أشكال المشرطيات Aulopiformes 

عائلة Synodontidae 
عائلة Paralepididae 
عائلة المشرطيات Alepisauridae 


رتبة أشكال الأسماك المنيرة Myctophiformes 

عائلة الأسماك المنيرة Myctophidae 


رتبة أشكال القمريات Lampridiformes 

عائلة القمريات Lamprididae 
عائلة Trachipteridae 


رتبة Ophidiiformes 

عائلة Bythitidae 


رتبة Gadiformes 

عائلة Merlucciidae 
عائلة القدّيات Gadidae 


رتبة Batrachoidiformes 

عائلة Batrachoididae 


رتبة Beloniformes 

عائلة Scomberesocidae 


رتبة أشكال أشباه الشبوطيات Cyprinodontiformes 

عائلة أشباه الشبوطيات Cyprinodontidae 


رتبة Gasterosteiformes 

عائلة Aulorhynchidae 
عائلة Gasterosteidae 
عائلة Syngnathidae 


رتبة Scorpaeniformes 

عائلة Scorpaenidae 
عائلة Anoplopomatidae 
عائلة Hexagrammidae 
عائلة Zaniolepididae 
عائلة Rhamphocottidae 
عائلة Cottidae 
عائلة Agonidae 
عائلة Psychrolutidae 
عائلة Cyclopteridae 
عائلة Liparidae 


رتبة أشكال الفرخ Perciformes 

عائلة Moronidae 
عائلة Carangidae 
عائلة Bramidae 
عائلة Sciaenidae 
عائلة Embiotocidae 
عائلة Bathymasteridae 
عائلة Zoarcidae 
عائلة Stichaeidae 
عائلة Cryptacanthodidae 
عائلة Pholidae 
عائلة Anarhichadidae 
عائلة Ptilichthyidae 
عائلة Scytalinidae 
عائلة Trichodontidae 
عائلة Ammodytidae 
عائلة Icosteidae 
عائلة Gobiesocidae 
عائلة Gobiesocidae 
عائلة Sphyraenidae 
عائلة Trichiuridae 
عائلة الاسقمريات Scombridae 
عائلة Stromateidae 


رتبة Pleuronectiformes 

عائلة Bothidae 
عائلة Pleuronectidae 
عائلة Cynoglossidae 


رتبة أشكال رباعية الفكوك Tetraodontiform 

عائلة سمكة الشمس Molidae​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



فوائد السمك

السمك من الأطعمة المفيدة لتقوية الذاكره : السمك الطازج ، فقد قيل أن في السمك فيتامينات تقوي الدماغ 

أثبتت دراسة حديثة أجرتها الرابطة الغذائية لنيوزيلندا نشرت نتائجها يوم الثلاثاء (4/9/2001) أنالإكثار من تناول الأسماك يمكن أن يساعد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الاحباط. 

المعلومة البسيطة عن الفيتامينات: 

فيتامين A يسمى احيانا الواقي للبشرة ويؤدي نقصه الى تقشر الجلد والتهابه وهو موجود في زيت السمك- القشدة- صفار البيض اللبن الكبد الجزر الخضروات الورقية الخضراء 

فيتامين B مفيد للجلد وفي علاج حب الشباب يعالج الاضطرابات الهضمية 

يعطى للحوامل ولضعف الجسم موجود في السمك -الحليب ومشتقاته- المكسرات-صفار البيض

يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



أكل السمك يساعد المحبطين 

و من الأطعمة المفيدة لتقوية الذاكره : السمك الطازج ، فقد قيل أن في السمك فيتامينات تقوي الدماغ 

أثبتت دراسة حديثة أجرتها الرابطة الغذائية لنيوزيلندا نشرت نتائجها يوم الثلاثاء (4/9/2001) أنالإكثار من تناول الأسماك يمكن أن يساعد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الاحباط. 

وقال الدكتورة كارين سيلفرس الباحثة بمنظمة الأغذية والمحاصيل أن نيوزيلندا كانت واحدة من أعلى الدول في معدلات الإحباط الشديد ومن أقل الدول من حيث معدل الفرد في استهلاك الأسماك في العالم. 

وأضافت الدكتورة كارين التي كانت تتحدث أمام المؤتمر السنوي للرابطة الغذائية النيوزيلندية أن بحثنا اظهر أن هناك علاقة قوية بين تناول الأسماك والصحة النفسية للنيوزيلنديين.. مشيرة إلى أنها ستقدم بحثا يظهر أن الأسماك يمكن أن تكون فعالة في علاج الإحباط وأمراض نفسية أخرى. 

ومن جانبه قال الدكتور ريتشارد بورتر وهو محاضر رفيع المستوى في الطب النفسي في كلية الطب في كريستتشرش أن هناك دليلا على أن عنصرا من البروتين الغذائي يسمى ترايبتوفان وهو حامض أميني أساسي في وجبة الفقاريات (الحيوانات ذاى العمود الفقري مثل الأسماك والطيور وغيرها) يمكن أن يساعد الأشخاص على التخلص من الاحباط0 

وأشار إلى أن هناك بعض الأدلة على أن هذا العنصر يمكن أن يكون مفيدا لمقاومة الاحباط0 وقال كانت هناك تقارير على تحسن في الوظيفة الإدراكية في المرضى بالشيزوفيرنيا من بين الأشخاص الذين تناولوا وجبات غنية بعنصر الترايبتوفان. 

وأضاف انه سيقدم معلومات في المؤتمر عن تأثير الوجبات الغنية بالترايبتوفان على الحالة النفسية وعلى المرضى بالشيزوفيرنيا والزهايمر. 


الأسماك أفضل لعلاج الاكتئاب‏! 

في مفاجأة علمية بارزة‏,، اكتشف الباحثون البريطانيون أن الأسماك أكثر فاعلية من كثير من الأدوية الشهيرة لمحاربة الاكتئاب لدى الإنسان‏!وقال الباحثون إنهم اكتشفوا أن أسماك السلمون والتونة والماكريل وغيرها من الأنواع التي يتم تعليبها‏,، عادة مصحوبة بالزيت تحتوي على دهون صحية تعرف باسم‏(‏ أحماض دهنية أساسية‏)‏ تساعد على تحقيق الاستقرار في الحالة النفسية والمزاجية والتخلص من مرض العصر وينصح الباحثون بتناول جرام واحد على الأقل مرتين يوميا من زيت السمك لعلاج الاكتئاب‏,، مع أفضلية تناول الأسماك عموما لمرتين في الأسبوع‏. 

تأكيد على فوائد زيت السمك 

أكد العلماء أخيرا ما كان يعرف على نطاق واسع من فوائد صحية متعددة لزيت كبد سمك القد، وخصوصا فوائده للمفاصل والتهاباتها. 

ويقول باحثون من مدينة كارديف البريطانية إن تناول أقراص هذا الزيت المتوافرة في الأسواق يمكن أن يؤخر، بل وقد يوقف، تدهور المفاصل والآلام التي تترافق مع التهاب المفاصل، أو الروماتزم، مع تقدم العمر
​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*

*wowowowowowoowowow
thx alot for ur wonderful topic
God bless you​*


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



تناول السمك اثناء الحمل مفيد للجنين

كشفت دراسة ان تناول الاسماك اثناء الحمل مفيد للجنين، مخالفة بذلك توصيات اميركية سابقة تنصح الحوامل بالحد من استهلاك الاسماك خوفا من احتوائها على مادة الزئبق الخطرة على الطفل. والاسماك غنية بالاحماض الدهنية من نوع "اوميغا 3" الاساسية لنمو الدماغ.

وكانت السلطات الفدرالية الاميركية حذرت الحوامل في اذار/مارس 2004 من مخاطر تناول بعض انواع الاسماك التي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الزئبق، موضحة ان هذا المعدن الثقيل يشكل خطرا كبيرا على نمو دماغ الجنين. واوصت الحوامل بعدم تناول اكثر من 340 غراما من السمك في الاسبوع موزعة على ثلاث وجبات.

واجرى جوزف هيبلن من معهد الصحة الوطني الاميركي وزملاؤه في جامعة بريستول البريطانية دراسة في بريطانيا تناولت العادات الغذائية ل11875 امرأة حاملا اتبعتها بدراسة نمو الجهاز العصبي وتطور سلوك اطفالهن حتى سن الثامنة. واظهرت الدراسة التي نشرت نتائجها الجمعة في مجلة "ذي لانسيت" الطبية البريطانية، منافع تناول الاسماك بالنسبة للطفل في المستقبل ولو ان الباحثين لم ينفوا مخاطر الزئبق.

وافاد الباحثون ان الدراسة لم تقدم اثباتا على ان تناول اكثر من ثلاث وجبات سمك في الاسبوع اثناء الحمل له تأثير سلبي على نمو الطفل او سلوكه.

وفي المقابل، اظهرت الدراسة ان تناول الحامل اكثر من 340 غراما من السمك في الاسبوع له تأثير ايجابي على نمو الجهاز العصبي لدى الطفل. ولم يورد واضعو الدراسة معلومات حول انواع السمك المستهلكة.

وفي فرنسا توصي السلطات الصحية على الدوام بتناول ما لا يقل عن وجبتي سمك في الاسبوع، غير ان وكالة الامن الغذائي الفرنسية تنصح الحوامل والمرضعات وكذلك الاطفال ب"تجنب تناول الاسماك الخاتلة (مثل سمك السيف...) من باب الحيطة".
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



تناول الاسماك بكثرة يساعد على انتظام ضربات القلب 

أكدت دراسة طبية حديثة أهمية تناول الاسماك بكثرة بخاصة التونة لفاعليتها فى الاحتفاظ بانتظام ضربات القلب وهو ما يقى الانسان من أعراض اختلال ضربات القلب.

وأشارت التقارير الطبية السابقة إلى وجود علاقة بين تناول الاسماك وخفض احتمالات الموت المفاجىء والوقاية من عدم إنتظام ضربات القلب على الرغم من أن أسباب هذه العلاقة ما تزال غير معلومة.

وكانت الابحاث العلمية أجريت على أكثر من 5096 شخصا لدراسة العلاقة بين النظم الغذائية بخاصة الغنية بمادة "الاوميجا-3" المتواجدة فى الاسماك وانتظام وظائف القلب.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الاشخاص الذين تناولوا الاسماك بكثرة بخاصة التونة بنحو خمس مرات أسبوعيا كانوا أقل عرضة للاصابة بأعراض عدم إنتظام ضربات القلب بالمقارنة بالاشخاص الذين لم يتناولوا الاسماك.

الابحاث العلمية أجريت على أكثر من 5096 شخصا ....
​


----------



## alhor (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*







assyrian girl قال:


> *wowowowowowoowowow
> thx alot for ur wonderful topic
> God bless you​*






شكرا يا assyrian girl علي المشاركة والمرور

تحياتي

​


----------



## قلم حر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*

اٍشتقنا لمواضيعك الحلوه .
شكرا جزيلا .
يثبت .


----------



## alhor (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*


شكرا لك يا قلم حر علي المشاركة والتثبيت

الرب يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*



موضوع راائع جداااا عن الاسماك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*




Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا عن الاسماك
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...





شكرا لك يا Meriamty 


]
	



تحياتي​


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*

شكرا للموضوع المميز .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
يفك من التثبيت .


----------



## alhor (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الأسماك...؟!*


شكرا لك ياقلم حر 

تحياتي
​


----------

